# Qmail/vpopmail



## johny (24. Februar 2003)

Halo,

weiss jemand wie man dieses SMTP-after-POP bei qmail mit vpopmail deaktivieren kann?

Gruß
Johny


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. März 2004)

Musst Du vor dem kompilieren mit "./configure" einstellen, die Optionen finden sich in der README und/oder INSTALL  Datei bzw. oft unter "./configure --help"


----------



## Peter Bönnen (27. März 2004)

Ääääähm, du willst das nicht deaktivieren ohne vorher nach dem SMTP-Auth Patch für QMail zu suchen. Ansonsten baust du dir da ein hübsches offenes Relay, über das sich wieder ein paar Spammer freuen dürften.

Peter


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. März 2004)

Dito 

Sonst sag mir bitte die ip/domains vom server, damit ich den in meinen Spam-Filter einbauen kann


----------

